# Kamerafahrt um ein Modell



## Tilde(Olli) (26. Jan 2005)

Hi @ all!

Wie kann man am besten eine Kamerafahrt um ein Objekt (Modell) realisieren???
Muss ich dafür immer den Viewpoint neu setzen, oder gibt es da eine elegantere Lösung???

Über Eure Beiträge würde ich mich freuen!!!

MfG
Tilde


----------



## Tilde(Olli) (26. Jan 2005)

Sorry, hatte vergessen, dass es sich um JAVA3D handelt!
Bin ja im Java 3D und *Co.* - Forum


----------



## Illuvatar (26. Jan 2005)

Das kommt darauf an. Wenn du nicht mehr machen willst, ist es sicher um einiges einfacher, überhalb(abstrakt gesehen  ) des Objektes nen RotationInterpolator einzuhängen. Ansonsten musst du wohl selber einen Behavior schreiben, in jedem Frame aufwachen und den Kreis berechnen.


----------



## Tilde(Olli) (26. Jan 2005)

Leider hilft mir das nicht wirklich weiter...
Könnt Ihr mir bitte ein wenig mehr Hilfestellung geben?


----------



## Illuvatar (27. Jan 2005)

Was hast du denn für ein konkretes Problem?
Du hast deinen SceneGraph, und anstelle des Objektes hängste nen RotationInterpolator ein, und an den das Objekt. (Das heißt natürlich, das Objekt dreht sich. Kommt aber aufs selbe raus.)


----------

